# My Audi S3



## Booth_S3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all, just joined the forum so i thought id share with you some pics of my car.
Its a 2000 Audi S3 210 but has had a replacment engine 5000 miles ago so has the BAM 225 now.
Its had a few mods such as the RS6 19" wheels, full system Miltek Exhuast, lowered 40mm on H&R, Bremo 4 Pot brake upgrade, Samco hoses, tints, REVO stage 2 remap, Diverter valve and is currently running at around 280bhp.
Possible plans for the future may include a big turbo upgrade and a reduction in wheels size to 18" with the possiblity of them being new style RS4 wheels.
Any opinions welcome!




























































































_Modified by Booth_S3 at 8:29 AM 1/22/2007_


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: My Audi S3 (Booth_S3)*

Hey Booth,
Welcome! I can't see your pics, but the S3 sounds like a beast.
Ken


----------



## Booth_S3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Should be all sorted now, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW Im not really a fan of red but man that is awesome those wheels are perfect one there.


----------



## Booth_S3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Dave


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Booth_S3)*

Wow!! this car makes me so mad we never got it in the US







IT is very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Booth_S3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks mate. Your car looks the nuts too!


----------



## XratedZ (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Booth_S3)*

Ok so we can't get the 2 doors in the US or just not the S3? It has been driving me crazy. My boyfriend swears we can get an A3. But I honestly have no clue. Can anyone help me?


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (XratedZ)*

Sick car!


----------



## Pizza N!I!F! (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My Audi S3 (Booth_S3)*

Im PRETTY sure NO A3 S3 or whatever, unless you know a special place. I went to europe last fall and that was the FIRST time I hade seen them. I read that A3's are going to be relased here sort of soon. When my student loans come through I'll be first in line for one tho. 
I don't usually like wheels that big, they dominate the car, get some 17 inch BORBETS and give me a call.


----------



## karimS3 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: My Audi S3 (Pizza N!I!F!)*

very nice car man..
i love those rims.. u should look into facelifted headlights.
check out my S3


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: My Audi S3 (karimS3)*

amazing.
What do you use on your textured parts (the rear bumper)?
Mine is getting kind of faded. Yours looks great.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: My Audi S3 (Cort)*

zang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anniversary_mk4 (May 4, 2006)

*Re: My Audi S3 (golfzex)*

Looks awesome mate! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

looks great


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

J E A L O U S... thats how I spell S3.


----------



## dustinhxc (Mar 15, 2004)

sooooooooooooo gorgeous


----------

